# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  صدور العدد الأول من مجلة عالم الجودة العربية اغسطس 20120

## م.مجدى خطاب

العدد الأول من مجلة عالم الجودة

يسر مجلة عالم الجودة أن تهدى إلى الأمة العربية في هذا الشهر الكريم عددها الأول والذي نأمل من خلاله أن نصل إلى كل محبي وعشاق الجودة في عالمنا العربي لنبدأ بعده مرحلة جديدة من العمل المتميز في الإصدار العلمي المتخصص في كل علوم وتطبيقات الجودة



غلاف العدد

[/IMG] 
افتتاحية العدد


أمة العطاء وانطلاقة عالم الجودة

أنظروا إلى مواقع الانترنت فسوف تجدون أن الأمة بكاملها تعطى وفى مختلف العلوم في الدين في الطب في الهندسة في الزراعة في الحقوق في التجارة في الكومبيوتر في الفيزياء في كل المجلات حتى في مجالنا الجودة والبيئة والسلامة والصحة المهنية وغيرها من مختلف فروع وتطبيقات الجودة العطاء والجود يأتي بسخاء من كل محبي هذه الأعمال, بدائنا ببحث في كل هذا العالم والمتخصص في علوم وتطبيقات الجودة عن مصدر عربي يوفر معلومات موثوق في صحتها وتأتى من خبراء في المجال فوجدنا الناتج ضئيل, ليس لقلة الخبراء والمتخصصين في عالمنا العربي ولكن لعدم توحدهم على عمل واحد يظهر في صورة إصدارة عربية دورية متخصصة, لذلك تجمعنا من شتى بقاع عالمنا العربي يحدونا أمل واحد وهو أن يكون لدينا هذا المصدر العربي, فكانت الفكرة بإنشاء مجلة علمية عربية متخصصة في علوم الجودة, بدأنها بدعوة انطلقت من مؤسسة التقنية للتطوير والتدريب والاستشارات وأنظمة الجودة في بعض من المنتديات العربية الرائدة في مجالات الجودة وكانت المفاجأة بحماس منقطع النظير ووصول طلبات الانضمام إلى المجلة بشكل سريع ومكثف فقمنا بتشكيل فريق العمل للمجلة بدعم من أساتذة ودكاترة أجلاء هم أعضاء الهيئة العلمية للمجلة والذين كان لهم دور كبير في توجهينا بالنصح والإرشاد لتصميم أبواب المجلة ووضع أسس وقواعد للعمل فيها وذلك بالتعاون مع كل فريق العمل والذين لم يدخروا جهد أو رأى حتى تظهر مجلة عالم الجودة بهذه الصورة والتي نرضى عنها كتجربة أولى وعدد أول ندرك أن بعده ستكون بداية العمل الحقيقية والانطلاقة الأكبر للمجلة لنشق طريقنا إلى عالم من التميز والاحتراف في النشر العلمي المتخصص في علوم وتطبيقات الجودة, نريد أن نواصل مسيرة عطاء بدائها أخوة لنا لنكون جميعا على موعد مع تقديم شئ بسيط لكل من ينطقون بالضاد لنثبت لأنفسنا قبل الآخرين أننا بحق أمة العطاء وأن مجلة عالم الجودة جاءت لتضيف إلى المكتبة العربية إصدارة متخصصة في الجودة 

جرت العادة في افتتاح المجلات العلمية أن يتم تقديم العدد في الكلمة الافتتاحية ولكننا في مجلة عالم الجودة في عددها الأول أثارنا أن يكتشف قرائنا محتويات العدد ليكونوا مشاركين لنا بالرأي والنصيحة في تطوير مجلتهم عالم الجودة.

رئيس التحرير 

مهندس: مجدي خطاب 



فريق عمل عالم الجودة


رئيس التحرير : مهندس / مجدي خطاب

نائب رئيس التحرير : مهندس / سعيد الزهرانى

سكرتير التحرير : مهندس / إبراهيم توفيق

المدير الإداري: الأستاذ/ أمجد خليفة



هيئة التحرير:

دكتور: وجدى صلاح الدين السيسى

دكتور: محمود أحمد عبد اللطيف

دكتور : عثمان على عبود 

مهندس: شرف الدين حمد عقيد 

مهندسة: ساره صبحي عثمان باشا عبد الله

الأستاذ: الحاج عبد المولى الصديق موسى 

الأستاذ : حسن ميمي محمد المنسي محمد 

الأستاذة: عبير عادل عبد الرازق جاد الرب 



الهيئة العلمية الإستشارية:

رئيس الهيئة

دكتور/ أحمد حماد



اعضاء الهيئة العلمية

دكتور/ مصطفى السايح

دكتور محمد بلال



التصميم والدعم الفنى

مهندس / جمال رشدى خطاب



شارك في هذا العدد

مهندس / مجدي خطاب

مهندس / سعيد الزهرانى

مهندس / إبراهيم توفيق

الأستاذ/ أمجد خليفة

دكتور: وجدي صلاح الدين السيسى

دكتور: محمود أحمد عبد اللطيف

مهندس: شرف الدين حمد عقيد 

مهندسة: سارة صبحي عثمان باشا عبد الله

الأستاذ: الحاج عبد المولى الصديق موسى 

الأستاذ : حسن ميمي محمد المنسي محمد 

دكتور / عثمان على عبود 

دكتور/ مصطفى السايح

دكتور/ محمد بلال

الأستاذ / محسن بن نايف

مهندس/ عوض الحربي





تطالعون في هذا العدد

الافتتاحية 7

كاريكاتير عالم الجودة 8

عالم المواصفات 

البداية إلى عالم المواصفات 9

مقالات تقنية فى الجودة

رحم الله أمرأ أحسن صنعته 10

الأيزو 9001 ماذا تعنى فى سلسلة الموردين 12

تأثير القيادة على تفعيل دور الجودة فى المنظمات 15

مراقبة الجودة بين الإتقان والإهمال 18

نموذج ISO 9001 شموليته وسهولة التطبيق 20

رؤية تأصيلية لمفهوم الجودة في الإسلام 21

مبتكرات عالم الجودة

أبدأ بـ 10 24

الجودة - جودة التعليم – إدارة الجودة الشاملة [ رؤية حول المفهوم والأهمية ] 26

نظام جديد لتقدير جودة وصلات الملابس 30

التحسين المستمر

التطوير المستمر 33

تحسين الجودة 37

قصة نجاحي مع الكايزن 41

حالة دراسية

المنظومة التكنولوجية 43

علماء الجودة

إدوارد ديمنج 46

قضايا وأراء عالم الجودة

ملاحظات العملاء 49

تكلفة الجودة 50

بيت الجودة وبيت العنكبوت 51

مبادرة التجارة الأخلاقية (دعوة لاحترام العامل وتقديره في جميع أنحاء العالم ) 56

أعرف مصطلح فى الجودة

توكيد الجودة 59

فى الجودة سؤال وجواب 60

استراحة عالم الجودة 62

الكلمة الختامية

مجلة عالم الجودة و الثقافة الاستثمارية الفورية 66

الراعي الرسمي 67

رابط التحميل

----------


## lamia

أ. د. شيماء
السلام عليكم 
أتقدم بجزيل شكري وتقديري على ما تبذلينه من جهد فلسيادتك كل التقدير 
أرجو الحصول على كورسات التويفل إن كان ذلك ممكنا وإرسالها لي
مع أطيب أمنياتي بالتوفيق

----------

